# [Sammelthread] F1 2011



## Own3r (31. März 2011)

*F1 2011* *Sammelthread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





1. Allgemeine Info's

F1 2011 ist der Nachfolger von F1 2010, welches das erste F1 Spiel für den PC seit einer langen Zeit war. F1 2011 wird wieder von Codemasters entwickelt, den Machern von  zahlreichen preisgekrönten Rennspielen, wie z.B. Race Driver GRID, DiRT2 und des in diesem Jahr erscheinenden DiRT 3. Codemasters erhält wieder die  exklusiven Lizenz der Formula One Administration Limited. So enthält F1 2011 alle offiziellen Fahrer, Teams und Strecken der Saison 2011. Codemasters verspricht viele Neuerungen im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.


19 originale Strecken
alle Rennwagen der Saison 2011
alle Rennfahrer
dynamisches Wetter
Tageszeitenwechsel
Ego-Engine (wie in DiRT2 und F1 2010)
DirectX 11 (nach aktuellem Stand der Ego-Engine möglich)
im Onlinemodus können bis zu 16 Spieler gegeneinander antreten
kooperative Weltmeisterschaft (zwei Spieler fahren in einem Team)
Splitscreenmodus für den Multiplayer
verbesserte Boxengasse und Fahrerlage mit besserer Medieninteraktion
Siegerrunde und Siegerehrung
KERS und DRS
Safty Car
 Das Motto des Spiels ist „Sei der Fahrer, lebe den Mythos, stell Dich dem Wettkampf“.

Releasedate ist der 23.9.2011. Hier kann das Spiel vorbestellt werden.

Hier der Link zur Seite von Codemasters --> KLICK!

PCGH Themenwebseite: Special: F1 2011 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Test von Gamestar

*F1 2011: Minimale Systemanforderungen*

-*Prozessor:* Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2,4 GHz oder AMD Athlon X2 5400+
*-Speicher:* 2 GiByte RAM
*-Grafik:* GeForce 7800 / Radeon X1800 oder höher
*-DirectX:* DirectX 9.0c
*-Festplatte:* 12.5 GByte frei
*-Sound:* DirectX kompatible Soundkarte oder Onboardaudio
*-Andere Anforderungen:* Onlinespiele erfordern die Anmeldung bei Games For Windows - Live.

*F1 2011: Empfohlen für DX11*

-*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 oder AMD Phenom II X4
*-Speicher:* 4 GiByte RAM
*-Grafik:* Geforce GTX 460 oder Radeon HD 5850
*-DirectX:* 11
-*Festplatte:* 12,5 GByte frei
*-Sound:* DirectX kompatible Soundkarte oder Onboardaudio

2. Videos und Trailer

Im erste Developer Diary zu F1 2011 zeigen die Entwickler die ersten Ingamevideos und sprechen über die Neuerungen.


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-KmboF3mfI

Das zweite Developer Diary zu F1 2011 handelt von dem verbesserten Handling und AI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxPIBzq9nQ0&feature=channel_video_title

Das dritte Developer Diary zeigt den neuen Co-op Modus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wanWdvxS9A0

Nun das vierte Developer Diary mit dem *Safty Car*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCRwu8EAAO0&feature=channel_video_title

Trailer zeigt einige nachgespielte Situationen der echten F1 2011 Saison und dazu noch das Safy Car

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc6jWpA-03k&feature=channel_video_title


Erste Ingameszenen zeigen DRS, Motorenfehler und verbesserte Physik in Form von sich im Wind bewegenden Bäumen.​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xjru9m5bN3Q&feature=player_embedded

Ein 25 Minuten Gameplay:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYMt3sOID9g&feature=player_embedded#at=1362

3. Screenshots

*05.09.2011:* Gamestar veröffentlicht neue Screenshots zu F1 2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
4. Patch

Patch #1 erschien am 05.10.2011. Ein Changelog ist nicht vorhanden.

*Patch #2* erscheint am 21.11.2011 und hat folgende Verbesserungen oder Fixes:



> *Game Improvements:*
> 
> 
> A connectivity rating display has now been implemented for each  player in an online session lobby. This appears as coloured bars (red,  amber, green) to indicate the expected online performance of the player  in the game session.
> ...



Ich werde den Thread erweitern, wenn neue Infos erscheinen ​


----------



## Portvv (31. März 2011)

ganz dringend die KI verbessern , kann nicht sein das man auf legende , nach 20% rennlänge teils 1 min vorsprung hat!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack ONeill (31. März 2011)

Portvv schrieb:


> ganz dringend die KI verbessern , kann nicht sein das man auf legende , nach 20% rennlänge teils 1 min vorsprung hat!!!!!!!


 
Das war einer der Kritik Punkte, mal schauen was der 2011 Teil macht. Hoffe die fahren einen dann nicht mehr so oft ins Auto, sowas hatte echt genervt


----------



## steffen0278 (7. April 2011)

Ich wünsche mir vor allem keine gescripte Zeiten (gaaaanz wichtig) und eine bessere Physik


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. April 2011)

Hab da noch die Sache in der Box vergessen was bei F1 2011 besser werden muß. Nicht das ich wieder in der Box steh und warten darf bis alle anderen vorbei sind

@ steffen0278   darf beim nachfoger auch nicht mehr sein


----------



## Seabound (7. April 2011)

Hoffentlich keine gescripteten Rundenzeiten mehr. Und hoffentlich keine übetriebenen Strafen mehr für nur nen halben Meter neben die Strecke fahren... So Kleinigkeiten am Rande halt. Nach dem Fiasko von 2010 glaub ich nicht, dass ich mir F1 2011 kaufen werde. Da muss einiges kommen.


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

Einige Einblicke von PC Games werden hier geschildert:

YouTube - ‪Codemasters F1 2011 | Erste Infos | by PC GAMES‬‏


----------



## Danger23 (27. Mai 2011)

Bei Amazon ist das Spiel mittlerweile vorbestellbar. Hier der Link dazu F1 2011 (PC): Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe den Startpost aktualisiert


----------



## The-Typhoon (29. Mai 2011)

Wieso nur 19 originale Strecken? Wir haben doch wahrscheinlich die erste Saison mit 20 Rennen?


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

Der GP von Bahrain ist jedoch abgesagt worden 
Wenn Codemasters also eine realistische Saison nachstellen will, müssen sie diesen GP rauslassen.


----------



## The-Typhoon (29. Mai 2011)

FALSCH!
Der Bahrain Grand Prix wird wohl Ende Oktober anstelle des Indien GP's ausgetragen und der Indien GP wird 10. Dezember oder so ausgetragen.
Entscheidung fällt spätestens diese Woche Freitag, Bernie will den Grand Prix aber auf jeden Fall rein haben!
Laut Sky stehen die Chancen auf ein 20. Rennen auf 85 Prozent!
Also sollte Codemasters auch 20 Rennstrecken ins Game bringen wenn Bahrain stattfindet..


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2011)

Bis zum Release wird ja alles geklärt sein 
Im Moment ist der Bahrain GP jedoch nicht vorgesehen - wenn es sich ändert ist ja gut, aber wer weiß, ob Codemasters diese Änderung übernehmen.


----------



## TheMF6265 (29. Mai 2011)

ob der GP stattfindet steht ja noch in den Sternen, die Teams sind dagegen 
und wenn hat Codemasters die Strecke ja schon für F1 2010 gemacht, wird wohl kein großer Aufwand sein sie in F1 2011 einzufügen  bis September ists sicherlich entschieden 
find ich gut, dass sie ne neue Fahrphysik machen wollen, finde das Feedback usw. bei Shift 2 wesentlich besser gelöst als bei F1 2010, wär schön, wenn Codemasters das besser hinbekommt!
Ansonsten ist der Rest ja schon fast alles aufgezählt worden, ein bisschen mehr drumherum wäre schön, so ohne Siegerehrung usw. wirds halt schnell langweilig


----------



## NiCo-pc (30. Mai 2011)

Bitte SIM-Physik und Rundenzeiten im offiziellem stil

ps: Hoffentlich lesen die dieses Forum


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2011)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lesen die dieses Forum


 
Sicherlich nicht 

Aber sie wollen sich auf jeden Fall die Kritik von F1 2010 anschauen und einiges verbessern


----------



## Rookie7 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Bahrain drin sein wird, nur wahrscheinlich nicht in der ersten Saison in der Karriere als Startrennen, weils nunmal nicht so war/ist diese Saison


----------



## Own3r (3. Juni 2011)

Dickes Update nun im Startpost mit Screenshots und neuen Informationen.


----------



## HNad (8. Juni 2011)

YouTube - ‪F1 2011 more shots and wheel news‬‏
Zwei neue Screenshots vom Türkei GP und ein Lenkrad... Und ein Typ der redet


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2011)

Ein kleines Update mit dem ersten Developer Diary wurde dem Startpost hinzugefügt.


----------



## Own3r (2. August 2011)

So lange hat keiner mehr was geschrieben, obwohl sich schon viel getan hat. 

Schaut euch das erste Gameplay an - es macht einen Anschein eines richtig guten Rennspiels!


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Hab da noch die Sache in der Box vergessen was bei F1 2011 besser werden muß. Nicht das ich wieder in der Box steh und warten darf bis alle anderen vorbei sind
> 
> @ steffen0278   darf beim nachfoger auch nicht mehr sein



ach wie oft hab ich daswegen geflucht. bin schon öfters mit praktisch kaputten reifen noch einen runde gefahren damit in der box nicht so viel los ist und ich mich nicht wieder ganz hinten anstellen muss.


----------



## Own3r (9. August 2011)

So ein Preview zu Spiel ist erschienen!


----------



## Pixy (9. August 2011)

Hallo Own3r, 

schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen.
Scheinst ja ganz heiß auf das Spiel zu sein.

Ich habe F1 2010 nie zu Ende gespielt, weil ich beim fahren immer eingeschlafen bin.
Leider kein Scherz. Es hat mich nicht gepackt.

Man konnte sich nie mit den Fahrern idendifizieren und auch sonst empfand ich es als monoton.

Die Fahrphysik und so war aber gut gemacht.
Mal schauen wie der zweite Teil so wird.

Gruß Pixy


----------



## Insanix (9. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mir so die aktuellen Videos anschaue zweifel ich schon wieder. Kriegen die einfach nicht die visuelle Darstellung wie im TV hin? Aktuelle Zeiten, Topspeeds, Plazierungen der Fahrer usw. 

Sowas hatte ich schon in Gran Prix 4, ich hoffe der aktuelle Look ist noch nicht final.


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2011)

Vielleicht wird ja doch noch das Safty Car im Spiel integriert. Erstmal die Gamescom abwarten!


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2011)

Neues Developer Diary! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxPIBzq9nQ0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## tobsel88 (17. August 2011)

Gibt wohl doch nen Safety Car:

F1 2011: Codemasters bestätigt Safety Car via Twitter von der Gamescom


----------



## Own3r (17. August 2011)

Zum Glück kommt das Safty Car, denn sonst wäre es ja langweilig.


----------



## oGuzee (17. August 2011)

Ok eigentlich brauche ich nur noch 2 Dinge:

1. Richtige Flaggenregeln
2. Richtiges Schadensmodell
3. Die KI soll nicht mehr so perfekt fahren
------------------------------------------------
Ok das wären jetzt 3 Punkte, aber das wäre meine Vorstellung


----------



## msdd63 (17. August 2011)

KERS, DRS und nun doch noch das Safty Car. Außerdem intlligentere KI und realistische und komplexere Boxstopstrategie durch die neuen Reifen die mehr Boxenstops nötig machen. Alle Achtung, wenn das alles funktioniert das wird das die komplexeste F1 Simulation die es je gab. Wünschen wir uns das das funktioniert und nicht überfodert.
Ich bin ja gespannt wie mir im Kockpit mitgeteilt wann ich KERS und DRS einstzen kann. Ich fahre ausschließlich in der Kockpitperspektive da das am realistischsten ist. Ich sehe zwar alle Trainings, Quallis, Rennen usw. im Fernsehen, aber ich habe noch nie die Anzeigen für KERS und DRS in den Kockpits erkennen können. In den Videos von F1 2011 wird nur in der TV-Ansicht gefahren. Da werden ja die Anziegen ins TV-Bild eingeblendet.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2011)

Neuster Trailer zeigt kurz das Safty Car. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc6jWpA-03k&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## oGuzee (24. August 2011)

Ist das ein geiler Trailer! Die haben wirklich das nachgestellt was passiert ist! GEIL!


----------



## Insanix (29. August 2011)

Find den Trailer auch super und freu mich auf das Spiel!


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

Ich kann es auch kaum noch erwarten, bis das Spiel draußen ist. 

Der erste Teil war ja schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Sairez (29. August 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Unterstützung von aktuellen Lenkrädern aus? Wird zum Bleistift das ABS-Feedback der Fanatec Clubsport Paddel unterstützt?


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

Sairez schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Unterstützung von aktuellen Lenkrädern aus? Wird zum Bleistift das ABS-Feedback der Fanatec Clubsport Paddel unterstützt?



Am besten fragst oder schaust du mal in das offizielle Codemasters Forum. Da können die dir das sagen. 

Ich denke aber mal, dass diese Funktion nicht unterstütz wird, da Formel 1 Wagen kein ABS haben.


----------



## Sairez (5. September 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Am besten fragst oder schaust du mal in das offizielle Codemasters Forum. Da können die dir das sagen.
> 
> Ich denke aber mal, dass diese Funktion nicht unterstütz wird, da Formel 1 Wagen kein ABS haben.


War etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt, ich meinte die FF Funktion des Paddels, also zum Bleistift leicht vibrieren, wenn die Reifen stehen.
Naja, bisher unterstützt das wohl kaum ein Spiel bis auf rFactor und genau *das* besitze ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2011)

Neue Screenshots im Startpost eingefügt. 

@Sairez
Ich denke, dass F1 2011 diese Funktion nicht unterstützen wird. Wenn überhaupt, dann das Logitech G27 und dessen LED Anzeige.


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2011)

Neues Developer Diary! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wanWdvxS9A0


----------



## koe80 (8. September 2011)

F1 2011 bei steam derzeit im preorder angebot für 35,99


----------



## night (11. September 2011)

Dann hoffe ich mal das ihr auch schön alle online zocken kommt  man sieht sich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

koe80 schrieb:


> F1 2011 bei steam derzeit im preorder angebot für 35,99


 
Hab ich schon gekauft und laut Steam gehts am 22. los


----------



## night (16. September 2011)

sicher das der 22. nicht nur preload ist und am 23. release?


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

Bei Steam steht: 
*Verfügbar: 22 September 2011*

Dieses Spiel wird in ungefähr 5 Tage und 13 Stunden freigeschaltet

kann auch preload sein, aber ein Tag  mehr oder weniger ist dann auch egal


----------



## Own3r (16. September 2011)

Nun ist auch das vierte Developer Diary erschienen, das vermutlich letzte vor dem Release. Es geht in dem Video um das *Safty Car*. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCRwu8EAAO0&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. September 2011)

Schönes Video, also jetzt kann F1 komme.

Hab auch noch einmal geschaut, Release ist nächste Woche in der Nacht von Mittwoch auch Donnerstag um 2 Uhr bei Steam. Für alles die lust haben das in der Nacht zu laden


----------



## night (17. September 2011)

F1 2011 kann preloaded werden jetzt bei steam !


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2011)

Jep sehe ich auch grad und bin schon am laden

geht auch ganz gut mit 640 KB/s


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2011)

Toll, es wird aber erst mal 23., wenn ihr Glück habt schon am 22. freigeschaltet.


----------



## night (17. September 2011)

boah während css mit 1.5mb geupdatet hat zieht F1 2011 grade mal 100kb -.-


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. September 2011)

bei mir sinds jetzt knapp 700KB/s, wobei lieber jetzt laden da keiner weiß wies mit den Servern am 22. oder 23. ist


Juhu hab schon 16%


----------



## night (17. September 2011)

jop das stimmt lad ich halt den ganzen tag mir egal xD


----------



## Alistair (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich freue mich schon total auf F1 2011, gerade die Safety-Car-Funktion ist super. Ich hoffe nur, dass alles weitestgehend bugfrei laufen wird, im Gegensatz zu F1 2010.

F1 2011 wird best. auch wieder Games for Windows LIVE unterstützen bzw. voraussetzen. Wie ist es so bei Games for Windows LIVE, werden die Spiele, die eben LIVE unterstützen, automatisch in dem LIVE-Ordner installiert, also so wie es bei Steam der Fall ist, oder kann man den Ordner für die Spiele selbst vergeben? Ich würde LIVE auf der SSD installieren und die Spiele, wie gewohnt, auf der HDD, aber wenn es so wie bei Steam ist, dann würde ich eben LIVE auch auf der HDD installieren.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2011)

Das Spiel wird auf jeden Fall GfWL nutzen. Wo du das Spiel installieren willst, kannst du natürlich immernoch selber entschieden. 

Gamestar hat den Test zu F1 2011 veröffentlicht und gibt den spiel 90/100 Punken. 

KLICK!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2011)

Es gibt nun Neues zu den Systemanforderungen und den Launch-Trailer zu F1 2011.


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2011)

Ok, werde ich in den Startpost aufnehmen.

Empfohlen wird natürlich DX11.


----------



## BartholomO (20. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage, viele Leute sagen, dass es mit VPN über Steam schon heute  zu zocken geht, heißt des, dass man durch irgendein Programm eine  amerikanische IP annehmen muss um es heute zocken zu können?


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. September 2011)

Also Laut Steam gehts erst am Donnerstag, alles andere wäre mir jetzt neu


----------



## night (21. September 2011)

release wurde verlängert in steam jetzt auch erst ab dem 23sept. -.-


----------



## Dubway (22. September 2011)

Ich finde dass es an sich eine Frechheit ist, dass relativ lange der 22. angezeigt wird und man so in der Hoffnung auf einen früheren Spielgenuss vorbestellt, es dann kurz vor der Angst aber ohne Begründung verschoben wird...


----------



## night (22. September 2011)

Richtig ganz meine meinung war vllt. nur ne marketing strategie von steam.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. September 2011)

habe es eben als Premie für PCG Abo erhalten per Post: 

Und bei der Installation gab es eine Meldung von AntiVir Premium Security Suite bezüglich Maleware. Hat das jemand auch ? Und kann da was dran sein ?

TR/Crypt.ZPACK.Gen2 Trojan

im Spiel selbst Popt ein Menü mir fast in jede Trainingsrunde rein ...

es ist besser als Teil 1 aber nicht perfekt mal sehen ob F1 2012 dann mal perfekt wird


----------



## msdd63 (22. September 2011)

Morgen habe ich das Spiel im Briefkasten wenn ich von der Arbeit komme. Amazon hat es versandt. Und das tolle ist das meine Frau am Wochenende arbeiten muss. Da habe ich viel Zeit F1 2011 zu zocken.


----------



## Jax1988 (22. September 2011)

wie nett


----------



## StefanStg (23. September 2011)

Hab das spiel am Mittwoch schon bei uns im Media Markt für 44€ gekauft war aber die pegi Version


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (23. September 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> habe es eben als Premie für PCG Abo erhalten per Post:
> 
> Und bei der Installation gab es eine Meldung von AntiVir Premium Security Suite bezüglich Maleware. Hat das jemand auch ? Und kann da was dran sein ?
> 
> ...



Ist der Virenscanner... Bei mir hat er nicht gemeckert ( Norton ).... Im Zweifel Online scannen lassen und beim Spielen Virenscanner abschalten...


----------



## Own3r (23. September 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hab das spiel am Mittwoch schon bei uns im Media Markt für 44€ gekauft war aber die pegi Version


 
Das ist schon recht teuer. Ich werde mir gleich das Spiel für 35€ im Saturn Markt kaufen. 

Mich wundert es aber, dass du eine PEGI Version bekommen hast, da eigentlich nur die USK Variante in Deutschland verkauft werden darf.


----------



## night (23. September 2011)

also der mp muss stark verbessert werden man wird als 1. angezeigt obwohl man 5. ist mein kollege mit einer dsl2000 leitung kann nicht spielen fährt 2 runden und verbindung unterbrochen dann hört man mal sein eigenen motor sound nicht mehr hm... hoffe patches regeln (pc) version


----------



## tobsel88 (23. September 2011)

Hmmh bei mir hängt die Installation seit 15min


----------



## AcidJedi303 (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

man hätte es nach GRID und  DIRT 3 vermuten können: auch in F1 2011 erscheit die Meldung "*F1 2011 Executionable funktioniert nicht mehr*". Nur im Vergleich zu DIRT 3, wo die Crashes trotz Patch und aktuellem Graka-Treiber (280.26) alle 4-5 Rennen auftraten, knallts jetzt im Minutentakt. Stellenweise beim Laden des Spieles, stellenweise kurz vor dem Rennen. Bin bis jetzt nur zur Karriereerstellung gekommen, dann spätestens Ende.

Spiele mit DX11, in 1920*1080, alles auf max.

Nutze das X-Box 360 Gamepad. Probeweise auch mal ohne Gamepad gestartet, trotzdem Crash.

Werde ein wenig weiter herum experimentieren und berichten. 

Wie läufts bei Euch?

Gruß,
Acid


----------



## night (23. September 2011)

zu dem fehler kann ich dir leider nichts sagen : / aber versuchs doch ma ohne gamepad das spiel zu starten und zu der frage "Wie läufts bei euch" kann ich sagen das Spiel macht so richtig bock vorallem wenn die HD mods da sind grade 20% auf spa gefahren KI: Legende die Ferraris gehen richtig gut ab auf legende macht bock auf das benzin muss man aufpassen bei mir in der letzten runde leer gegangen bin aber noch als 1. durch das ziel gerollt :O einfach hammer paar fehler hat das game noch siehe mein post vorher wenn das gefixt is dann hammer


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2011)

AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> man hätte es nach GRID und  DIRT 3 vermuten können: auch in F1 2011 erscheit die Meldung "*F1 2011 Executionable funktioniert nicht mehr*". Nur im Vergleich zu DIRT 3, wo die Crashes trotz Patch und aktuellem Graka-Treiber (280.26) alle 4-5 Rennen auftraten, knallts jetzt im Minutentakt. Stellenweise beim Laden des Spieles, stellenweise kurz vor dem Rennen. Bin bis jetzt nur zur Karriereerstellung gekommen, dann spätestens Ende.
> 
> ...



Bei mir rennts super ausser das ich immer wieder kurze Laggs habe bei denen selbst der Sound hängt.  Das Knackt dann einmal in den Lautsprechern und dann gehts weiter 

Hab aber auch mehr erwartet von dem Game. Codemasters kommt mit den Games ja schon schneller als Activision/InfinityWard/Treyarch/etc mit CoD


----------



## night (23. September 2011)

das mit dem knacksen hatte ich auch bei meinem headset einfach bei den audio settings von Rapture auf Software stellen.


----------



## AcidJedi303 (23. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Folgende Lösung zu "*F1 2011 Executionable funktioniert nicht mehr":*

habe mal die "F1_2011.exe" als Administrator ausgeführt und siehe da, es funktioniert!
Habe mal 3 schnelle Grand Prix gefahren und dann das erste komplette Rennwochenende gespielt. Alles ohne Abstürze und mit dem 360-Gamepad.

Den Lösungsvorschlag gab es bereits zu Dirt 3, hatte bei mir allerdings bei Dirt 3 nichts gebracht. 

Werde am Wochenende sicherlich eine längere F1-Session einlegen und berichten falls doch noch mal Probleme auftreten. 

Kurz zum Spiel: Macht Spaß , ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Codemasters Games (GRID, DIRT) doch etwas anspruchsvoller (DIRT verfällt ja mehr zum Tony-Hawks-Arcade-Rennspiel) . 
Grafisch hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet, wobei ich noch kein Regenrennen gespielt habe.
Performace an sich sehr gut, mit unten beschriebenen System und max Einstellungen in FullHD sehr flüssig (noch kein Fraps angestellt).

Gruß und viel Spaß mit F1 2011 
Acid


----------



## night (23. September 2011)

so grade yas marina 20% gefahren im mp bots auf leg. sind einfach immernoch zu schwach -.- wie im 10er


----------



## xTc (23. September 2011)

Die KI ist ja eine echte Katastrophe.
Im trockenen können die nix und fahren nur dumm rum und im Regen fahren die Traumzeiten wo ich mich frage wie die das schaffen...


----------



## Robonator (23. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Die KI ist ja eine echte Katastrophe.
> Im trockenen können die nix und fahren nur dumm rum und im Regen fahren die Traumzeiten wo ich mich frage wie die das schaffen...


 
Und ich hab noch nie auch nur einen einzigen Fehler von denen gesehen. Die kleben beinahe an der Ideallinie und komischerweise ziehn die bei über 280km/h an mir vorbei als wenn die 350 drauf hätten


----------



## Semox (23. September 2011)

Spielt ihr mit Gamepad ?


----------



## xTc (23. September 2011)

Jau spiele mit Pad. 

Mit der Tastatur komm ich voll nicht klar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Die KI ist ja eine echte Katastrophe.
> Im trockenen können die nix und fahren nur dumm rum und im Regen fahren die Traumzeiten wo ich mich frage wie die das schaffen...


 
Ich hab schon Melbourne gefahren, mit dem Williams, wie schnell bist du da?


----------



## Own3r (23. September 2011)

Ich fahre auch mit Pad und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Klar, dass Ferrari, Red Bull und Mclaren schneller ist, aber sonst komm ich klar.


----------



## night (23. September 2011)

kommts nur mir so vor oder ist f1 2011 viel einfacher als das 10er?


----------



## xTc (23. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab schon Melbourne gefahren, mit dem Williams, wie schnell bist du da?


 
Kein Plan, ich habe mir die Zeiten nicht aufgeschrieben...


----------



## AcidJedi303 (24. September 2011)

AcidJedi303 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Folgende Lösung zu "*F1 2011 Executionable funktioniert nicht mehr":*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. September 2011)

Sach mal könnt Ihr auch nicht die Einstellungen fürs Gamepad Speichern ?

Ich will nur paar Tasten neu Zuordnen aber das Spiel meint, das ich einige wichtige Tasten nicht belegt habe, ist egal was ich verändere er Übernimmt es nicht


----------



## night (24. September 2011)

du musst alle wichtigen tasten belegen dann geht das


----------



## msdd63 (24. September 2011)

Ich habe das Game nun schon dreimel instaliert und deinstalliert und es passiert immer wieder das selbe: Während der Installition kommt der Malware-Allarm. Will ich das Spiel starten kann das Spiel nicht auf ... zugreifen. Lösche ich die Malware ist natürlich die Exe futsch. Als Administrator kann auch nicht auf die Exe ausführen. Ich bin echt gefrustet.


----------



## Mr__47 (24. September 2011)

Ich finds lustig dass man beim Überrunden auch DRS aktivieren kann.. Ich hab da in echt nie so drauf geachtet... is das da auch so?  
Außer ner sehr langen installation lief bei mir alles glatt mit neuem beta treiber.. 
Tolles Spiel!


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (24. September 2011)

night schrieb:


> du musst alle wichtigen tasten belegen dann geht das



Ich will ja nur die Lenkung und Gasannahme ändern, aber er übernimmt es nicht, sobald ich wieder auf Standard Einstellung gehe und dann nur eine Taste ändere, übernimmt er das nicht


----------



## night (24. September 2011)

@*msdd63 *hast du auch die original version? von steam oder im laden gekauft weil wenn eine runtergeladene ist dann is ja kla  aber wenns eine original version is schalt einfach avira aus und installiere es.

EDIT: Ich merke grade als ich F1 starten wollte kommt bei dem bildschirm drücken sie start oder enter drück ich enter und bekomm ein exe fehler von heute auf morgen das einzigste was ich gestern gemacht habe ist coop gezockt bevor ich off bin hm versteh ich nicht steam validatet jetzt und hängt bei 99% schon 5min lang vllt ein patch drausen? 

EDIT: validating is abgeschlossen 101byte wurden geladen spiel geht aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## msdd63 (24. September 2011)

Ja ich habe das Originalspiel! Heute von Amazon bekommen. Installieren ging offline und zocken ging auch offline. Aber man muss das Spiel ja online aktivieren, das ist das Problem.


----------



## night (24. September 2011)

so mein game geht wieder ein savegame war kaputt namens TUXPINGKMBOPY


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. September 2011)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Game nun schon dreimel instaliert und deinstalliert und es passiert immer wieder das selbe: Während der Installition kommt der Malware-Allarm. Will ich das Spiel starten kann das Spiel nicht auf ... zugreifen. Lösche ich die Malware ist natürlich die Exe futsch. Als Administrator kann auch nicht auf die Exe ausführen. Ich bin echt gefrustet.


 habe genau das selbe zum starten musste ich Avira Abschalten und die Exe wieder herstellen

ich führe das Spiel mit Admin-Rechten aus

lief aber nicht fehlerfrei bei mir ... muss es dann heute oder morgen noch mal testen hoffe bis dahin ist die Signatur bei Avira endlich mal angepasst denn ich glaube nicht das eine Orginal DVD/CD eine Maleware/Trojaner enthält


----------



## Stief (24. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich spiele gerade eine karriere und meine verfolger können immer ihren flügel im rennen hoch klappen, unabhängig vom abstand der letzten runde. Ich kann das auf der geraden trotz rückstand < 1sekunde nicht. Habt ihr eine idee warum? Ist das ein bug?


----------



## night (24. September 2011)

kann gut sein das game ist immoment voller bugs


----------



## schmelzi (24. September 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich total erstaunt. Das erste Spiel von codemasters das bei mir nicht abstürzt und bisher hab ich auch noch keine Bugs entdeckt.


----------



## Mr__47 (25. September 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> habe genau das selbe zum starten musste ich Avira Abschalten und die Exe wieder herstellen
> 
> ich führe das Spiel mit Admin-Rechten aus
> 
> lief aber nicht fehlerfrei bei mir ... muss es dann heute oder morgen noch mal testen hoffe bis dahin ist die Signatur bei Avira endlich mal angepasst denn ich glaube nicht das eine Orginal DVD/CD eine Maleware/Trojaner enthält


 

Habe das Problem auch mit Avira. Nur, da ich es ja Original  habe, glaube ich nicht, dass sich auf der DVD ein Trojaner befindet. Habe Avira gesagt es soll es Dauerhaft ignorieren.. Hoffentlich ist es nicht wirklich Malware


----------



## Markusretz (25. September 2011)

Bis jetzt bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Spiel (auch wenn es ein Patch zum Vorgänger wohl auch getan hätte)

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch.
Ich würde gerne mal das Saftycar testen. Bin jetzt drei komplette Rennen auf 50% gefahren und hatte kein glück das SC zu sehen.
Kann man dies vielleicht irgendwie erzwingen? (ohne selbst einen Crash zu bauen und bestraft zu werden)


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Kommt es mir nur so vor oder hat DRS gar keine Auswirkung ?


----------



## Markusretz (25. September 2011)

Dir kommt es nur so vor.

Bin schon mehrfach mit DRS in den Drehzahlbegrenzer gefahren, wo ich ohne DRS noch ein gutes Stück davon weg war


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2011)

Mr__47 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem auch mit Avira. Nur, da ich es ja Original  habe, glaube ich nicht, dass sich auf der DVD ein Trojaner befindet. Habe Avira gesagt es soll es Dauerhaft ignorieren.. Hoffentlich ist es nicht wirklich Malware



Wie hast Du das gemacht das Avira das dauerhaft ignorieren soll?


----------



## msdd63 (25. September 2011)

So, nun weiß ich wie man die Avira Meldung kalt stellt:

*Guard: Malware gefunden*
  F1 2011 starten.

 Dann kommt die Fehlrermeldung, das auf die Datei oder das Gerät nicht zugegriffen werden kann.
  Dann kommt unten rechts das Avira eine Malware gefunden hat!
Dann steht unten rechts, bei dem Fund, entfernen oder Details!
Ihr klickt auf Details!
Dann kommt ein neues Fenster, in dem der Fund drin ist! 
Dann rechtsklick auf den Fund, und dann auf immer Ignorieren klicken!
So, dann könnt ihr das Spiel ganz normal starten!


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Dir kommt es nur so vor.
> 
> Bin schon mehrfach mit DRS in den Drehzahlbegrenzer gefahren, wo ich ohne DRS noch ein gutes Stück davon weg war


 
Kann ich bestätigen! DRS kann ganz schön was bringen, wenn man es richtig einsetzt. Besonders in Training und Qualifying sollte man es häufig nutzen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Und warum kann ich es nicht im Rennen einsetzen ?


----------



## Own3r (25. September 2011)

Nur, wenn du 1 Sekunde hinter einem anderen Fahrzeug bist und es nicht regnet oder das Safty Car draußen ist.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Ach so habe mich schon gewundert warum ich es nie einsetzten kann

EDIT: Warum habe ich kein Schadensmodell oder bin ich zu Blöd es einzustellen ?


----------



## night (25. September 2011)

also im SP habe ich grafiksettings auf max. 60fps im MP 45fps was für ne kacke haben die da gemacht im f1 2010 waren da ja auch keine unterschiede ich will patches sehen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (25. September 2011)

So mal was vom mir wie man es nicht machen sollte, frontflügel nach dem Start weg und das SC war auf der Strecke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. September 2011)

Will sich hier mal an einem Lesertest versuchen?


----------



## alm0st (26. September 2011)

Von der Performance her läufts echt butterweich: Maximale Details, DX11, Downsampling 2880x1620 und 8xMSAA + VSYNC = 90% konstante 60 FPS  Außer bei Regen, da häng ich zwischen 50-55 FPS.


----------



## night (26. September 2011)

savegame bug gibts auch wieder , habe coop gezockt mit nem kumpel bis shanghai abgespeichert nächsten tag online gekommen wollten weiter machen und unsere beiden savegames waren kaputt und gestern ging mein savegame einfach so kaputt nachdem ich mal längere zeit ingame war. -.- das ganze merkt ihr dann wenn ihr ingame gehen wollt und ein exe fehler habt ^^


----------



## der_flamur (26. September 2011)

So, meine Kollegen auf der Strecke haben es auf dem Nürburgring geschafft, eine rote Flagge auszulösen. Grr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Auto Nr. 5 ist Fernando, 10 ist Wital und 11 ist mein Teamkollege Rubens


----------



## Mr__47 (26. September 2011)

msdd63 schrieb:


> So, nun weiß ich wie man die Avira Meldung kalt stellt:
> 
> *Guard: Malware gefunden*
> F1 2011 starten.
> ...


 

Genau so hab ich das gemacht  Sorry das ich nicht gleich reingeschrieben hab, wies funktioniert..


----------



## Stief (26. September 2011)

Wieso gibt es eigentlich hockenheim nicht mehr?? 
Ist das aus dem rennkalender gestrichen worden?


----------



## der_flamur (26. September 2011)

Stief schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es eigentlich hockenheim nicht mehr??
> Ist das aus dem rennkalender gestrichen worden?


 Hockenheim und Nürburgring wechseln sich jedes Jahr ab. Ergo ist nächstes Jahr der Hockenheimring wieder an der Reihe.


----------



## msdd63 (26. September 2011)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## Own3r (26. September 2011)

Ich finde es nicht schlecht, da so ein bisschen Abwechslung ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## Triniter (27. September 2011)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel noch nicht so richtig flüssig, ich hatte gestern immer wieder mal Freezes wo die F1 2011 Runable nicht mehr funktioniert hat, ich werd heute mal schauen ob ich sämtliche Treiber aktuell habe und ob sonst alles noch passt.


----------



## xTc (28. September 2011)

Bei den Regeln hat F1 2011 noch kleine Probleme

- andere Autos können einen hinter dem Saftey Car überholen und bekommen keine Strafe (kommt manchmal an langsamen stellen vor)
- überhole ich zurück, bekomme ich gleich eine Strafe
- bei Regen bekommet man beim Start manchmal eine Verwarnung weil man andere Autos angeblich blockiert


----------



## night (29. September 2011)

Hi, an alle die gerne etwas länger als 20% fahren hiermit starte ich ein Event das am Sonntag um 20 uhr stattfindet wir sind 5 faire fahrer und suchen noch ein paar leute die genau so gerne fahren wie wir und zwar wollten wir "Yas Marina 100%" fahren  um uns mal das schöne tag/nacht spektakel der strecke anzusehen wer mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben ich melde mich dann bei euch per PM. "faire spieler" nur


----------



## Jack ONeill (29. September 2011)

Würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber nur mir Pad fahren da ich kein Lenkrad mehr habe. Wenn das für euch Ok ist und faire Spieler sind immer gut


----------



## jack1991 (30. September 2011)

night schrieb:


> Hi, an alle die gerne etwas länger als 20% fahren hiermit starte ich ein Event das am Sonntag um 20 uhr stattfindet wir sind 5 faire fahrer und suchen noch ein paar leute die genau so gerne fahren wie wir und zwar wollten wir "Yas Marina 100%" fahren  um uns mal das schöne tag/nacht spektakel der strecke anzusehen wer mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben ich melde mich dann bei euch per PM. "faire spieler" nur


 
hey wäre da echt gerne dabei.
im multiplayer findet man selben ne sassion mit mehr als 5 fahrern die auch voll durchfahren.
aber dann auch mit saftycar, realistisch usw.


----------



## demanio (30. September 2011)

night schrieb:


> Hi, an alle die gerne etwas länger als 20% fahren hiermit starte ich ein Event das am Sonntag um 20 uhr stattfindet wir sind 5 faire fahrer und suchen noch ein paar leute die genau so gerne fahren wie wir und zwar wollten wir "Yas Marina 100%" fahren  um uns mal das schöne tag/nacht spektakel der strecke anzusehen wer mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben ich melde mich dann bei euch per PM. "faire spieler" nur


 Bin gerne dabei, wenn ihr noch Platz habt. (wobei ich sagen muss das ich nicht der beste Fahrer bin, aber wenn das für euch kein Problem ist wäre ich gern dabei  )



msdd63 schrieb:


> So, nun weiß ich wie man die Avira Meldung kalt stellt:
> 
> *Guard: Malware gefunden*
> F1 2011 starten.
> ...


Erstmal danke für den Tipp, aber bei mir geht das leider nicht! Habs mittlerweile bestimmt 20 mal auf immer ignorieren gestellt, die Meldung kommt aber nach jedem Neustart wieder. -.-


----------



## msdd63 (30. September 2011)

Bei mir musste ich auch nach jedem Rechnerstart das durchexerziren. Ist eben so. Avira hat wohl reagiert. Seit heute kommt kein Malware Alarm mehr.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. September 2011)

jo hatte denen geschrieben und ein paar Stunden nach dem ich ihnen die Datei geschickt hatte ... kommt nun keine Warnung mehr

hatten die Datei dann geprüft und nichts gefunden in deren Labor


----------



## jack1991 (1. Oktober 2011)

wer von euch benutzt noch SLI und hat damit Probleme??
meine 2 GTX 480er amp packen auf max dateils 400 fps und werden ca 90% ausgelastet, DASS aber nur in den intros vor und nach dem Rennen.
Im eigentlichem Rennen laufen die nur auf max 40% und liefern avg 50fps ab. (min 35/ max 65)
Ich verstehe den Grund absolut nicht..


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. Oktober 2011)

V-Sync ist aus?


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (2. Oktober 2011)

night schrieb:


> Hi, an alle die gerne etwas länger als 20% fahren hiermit starte ich ein Event das am Sonntag um 20 uhr stattfindet wir sind 5 faire fahrer und suchen noch ein paar leute die genau so gerne fahren wie wir und zwar wollten wir "Yas Marina 100%" fahren  um uns mal das schöne tag/nacht spektakel der strecke anzusehen wer mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben ich melde mich dann bei euch per PM. "faire spieler" nur


 
mit quali usw? wenn ja wäre ich dabei wäre dann mein erstes online rennen in f1 2011 ^^


----------



## jack1991 (2. Oktober 2011)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> V-Sync ist aus?


 
natürlich
selbst in diesem Benchmarktest im Grafikmenü laufen beide gpus nur mit 40%.
aber in allen Videos rennen die mit 90%. 
raff das echt net


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal ne kurze Frage.

Wieso ist der Quali Modus anders als in echt?
Sin normal nicht 3 Sessions, aber im Spiel ist es nur eine.
Kann man das irgendwie einstellen?

mfg


----------



## Own3r (2. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ein "langes Rennwochenende" machst, dann solltest du drei Trainingsessions und drei Qualis fahren. 
Das kann man am Anfang dort einstellen, wo auch die Rennlänge und Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgewählt wird.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn du ein "langes Rennwochenende" machst, dann solltest du drei Trainingsessions und drei Qualis fahren.
> Das kann man am Anfang dort einstellen, wo auch die Rennlänge und Schwierigkeitsgrad ausgewählt wird.


 
Ahhh... Danke! 
Bin nämlich das erste Quali Segment mit Harten gestartet und hab mich dann gewundert, warum es nur eins gab und ich im Rennen mit Harten starten musste.


----------



## Markusretz (2. Oktober 2011)

Das finde ich auch etwas blöd gelöst.
Ich bin zwar selbst schon recht fit in sachen F1-Regeln, aber manches vermisse ich trotzdem noch im Spiel.
z.B. habe ich noch keine Infos gefunden wo der Abstand für das DRS gemessen wird und von wo bis wo der Flügel geöffnet werden kann.
Finde solche Infos hätten die Entwickler auch noch mit reinnehmen können. Oder habe ich was übersehen?

Sind bei euch die Reifen auch immer so schnell abgenutzt im vergleich zur konkurrenz?
Teilweise machen die anderen total verrückte Boxenstopps. Es fängt an zu regnen und ich wechsel auf Intermediens und kann wieder bessere Zeiten fahren. Anschließend kommt die durchsage, dass Fahrer X auf die harten Reifen gewechselt hat ???
Weiter fiel mir auf, dass ich beim vorletzten Rennen nach der Quali auf Intermediens beim Rennen mein Setup ändern konnte. Beim letzten Rennen ging es dann plötzlich wieder nicht mehr, obwohl in der Quali die Intermediens aufgezogen waren


----------



## night (2. Oktober 2011)

night schrieb:


> kann gut sein das game ist immoment voller bugs


 
ich zitiere mich mal selber ^^


----------



## Own3r (2. Oktober 2011)

Markusretz schrieb:


> Sind bei euch die Reifen auch immer so schnell abgenutzt im vergleich zur konkurrenz?
> Teilweise machen die anderen total verrückte Boxenstopps. Es fängt an zu regnen und ich wechsel auf Intermediens und kann wieder bessere Zeiten fahren. Anschließend kommt die durchsage, dass Fahrer X auf die harten Reifen gewechselt hat ???
> Weiter fiel mir auf, dass ich beim vorletzten Rennen nach der Quali auf Intermediens beim Rennen mein Setup ändern konnte. Beim letzten Rennen ging es dann plötzlich wieder nicht mehr, obwohl in der Quali die Intermediens aufgezogen waren



Ich hatte vorhin ein ähnliches Problem. Kurz vor Ende des Rennens fing es an zu regnen, aber ich wollte nicht mehr wechslen, da nur noch zwei Runden. Ich konnte dann natürlich nicht mehr so schnell fahren, aber die KI ist weiterhin richtig schnell weitergefahren. Da konnte ich natürlich dann nicht mehr mithalten.


----------



## jack1991 (2. Oktober 2011)

das spiel ist schon echt frustrierend...
saftycar war draußen und ich war im mittlerem feld. dann hat sich plötzlich ein KI in der kurve abgeschossen und ist von der strecke geflogen. den habe ich am rande der strecke nicht gesehen und somit überholt. supper=> habe dadurch ne durchfahrts strafe kassiert.

soll ich denn dann auf der strecke anhalten und auf den typen warten oder was??
hoffe das fixen die mal bald!!!!!


----------



## night (2. Oktober 2011)

also das rennen war für mich perfekt  hatte zwar 1 platten bin aber dann doch noch als 1. über die linie juhu  für die anderen schade, saftycar hat nen paar spielern das rennen ruiniert durch zuckeln als sie dann plötzlich im saftycar steckten o.O jack91 is dann noch als 3 über die linie, es war dann halt doch nen rennen wo wirklich alles drin vorkam hat spaß gemacht  die nächsten 100% sind nächsten Sonntag wieder um 20 uhr auf...... SPA richtig meine freunde das wird dann glaube ich eine rutschige angelegenheit, bis dahin! wer mitmachen will einfach hier reinschreiben ich melde mich bei euch !


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. Oktober 2011)

Bin dann wieder mit dabei und bitte keine SC. Einmal da reinfahren reicht mir und ich war so gut dabei, wobei am anfang hat mich Petrov abgeschossen und so bin ich bis auf 19 zurück. Ich glaub als 5 oder so hing ich dann im SC

Naja in Spa richte ich das wieder oder schiebe mein Auto ins Ziel


----------



## jack1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

jo denke das ich au wieder dabei bin. mal sehn...
ihr seit aber schon nen paar ränge weiter wa^^
ich komm mit rang 3 absolut nicht hinterher. auf weichen reifen war nur eine 1:38 drinne.
denke das der rang starken einfluss auf die performance des autos hat und ich bin echt am limit gefahn...


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hiho,

Habt ihr auch manchmal lags im Spiel?
So ca alle 1-2 Runden taucht mal ein starker lag auf und da ist es echt schwierig, bei vollgas die Kontrolle zu behalten.^^

mfg


----------



## Stief (3. Oktober 2011)

Mann, Mann, Mann... ich fahre in Singapur und es beginnt zu regnen. Die Gegner wechseln auf Intermediates (wurde mir über Boxenfunk gesagt), jedoch wurden mir beim Stopp in der darauffolgenden Runde Slicks draufgemacht, obwohl das Fahren nicht mehr möglich war!? Kann man das auch manuell vorgeben? Anstelle eines Platzes in den Top10 wurde ich dann bis ganz nach hinten durchgereicht...


----------



## Own3r (3. Oktober 2011)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> Habt ihr auch manchmal lags im Spiel?
> So ca alle 1-2 Runden taucht mal ein starker lag auf und da ist es echt schwierig, bei vollgas die Kontrolle zu behalten.^^
> ...



Das ist so ein alter Codemasters Bug, den die noch nie gefixed haben. Liegt wohl an der Engine.



Stief schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Mann... ich fahre in Singapur und es beginnt zu regnen. Die Gegner wechseln auf Intermediates (wurde mir über Boxenfunk gesagt), jedoch wurden mir beim Stopp in der darauffolgenden Runde Slicks draufgemacht, obwohl das Fahren nicht mehr möglich war!? Kann man das auch manuell vorgeben? Anstelle eines Platzes in den Top10 wurde ich dann bis ganz nach hinten durchgereicht...


 
Du kannst während der Fahrt in einem extra Menü die Reifen auswählen, die du beim nächsten Stop montieren willst. Standard ist immer der harte Trockenreifen.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (3. Oktober 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das ist so ein alter Codemasters Bug, den die noch nie gefixed haben. Liegt wohl an der Engine.


 
Habs gefunden.^^ 
War der alt bekannte Raplay Bug. 

mfg


----------



## night (3. Oktober 2011)

jack1991 schrieb:


> jo denke das ich au wieder dabei bin. mal sehn...
> ihr seit aber schon nen paar ränge weiter wa^^
> ich komm mit rang 3 absolut nicht hinterher. auf weichen reifen war nur eine 1:38 drinne.
> denke das der rang starken einfluss auf die performance des autos hat und ich bin echt am limit gefahn...



der rang hat keinen einfluss auf die performance des autos ^^ was für ein auto bist du gefahren? und auserdem sind wir nicht die stnd setups gefahren wir haben uns eigene gemacht was uns auf dem kurs 2sec spart ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Oktober 2011)

@ Jack1991

dann fahren wir wieder bei mclaren, du warst ja mit in meinem Team und so schlecht haben wir uns auch nicht geschlagen.


----------



## ile (3. Oktober 2011)

Dieses Spiel ist mal wieder total buggy!!!   

Seit Codemasters diesen WindowsLive-Mist nutzt, sind deren Spiele sowas von buggy: Bei mir hängts sich immer wieder beim Laden auf und jetzt kann ich auf einmal gar nicht mehr speichern: Ich drück zwar unter "Mein F1" auf die entsprechende Funktion, aber nichts passiert.  Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## jack1991 (3. Oktober 2011)

welche funktionen drückst du denn im menu unter Mein f1???
installiere es einfach mal neu.


----------



## ile (3. Oktober 2011)

jack1991 schrieb:


> welche funktionen drückst du denn im menu unter Mein f1???
> installiere es einfach mal neu.


 
Naja, "Profil speichern", mittlerweile geht es wieder, bloß das Aufhängen ab und zu bleibt. Und es ist schon die 2. Installation, ne dritte möchte ich vermeiden, da es auf ner SSD ist und ich nicht x-mal so große GB-Mengen da drauf packen will, das ist nicht gut für die SSD.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (3. Oktober 2011)

Naja, vielleicht hat F1 2011 so ne FPS Sperre drinne wie MW2.


----------



## night (3. Oktober 2011)

also 80fps sind aufjedenfall drin drüber war ich noch nie.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi @ all vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen und zwar finde ich in f1 2011 keine server fürs online spielen... habe firewall antivir usw alles schon ausgeschaltet aber dennoch keine abhile... das komische ist ich habe deswegen gestern meinen pc neu aufgesetzt und danach ging es... aber als ich ein paar stunden später wieder spielen wollte ging es nichtmehr... (pc war die ganze zeit über an und mediacenter lief solange ich nicht gespielt hatte...) irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das das game selbst keine verbindung kit dem internet herstellt, wenn man im taskmanager unter netzwerk guckt dann sieht man dort keine neetzwerkaktivitäten ausser ich öffne einen browser oder sonstiges..hilft mir ich bin echt am verzweifeln... an ports usw kann es eigentlich nicht liegen oder? Weil es hatte ja funktioniert und ich hbe rein garnichts geändert....



Sry das ich hier alles auf einem haufen geschrieben habe aber mit dem handy gehts leider nicht anders!

 Lg schmidtler


----------



## night (4. Oktober 2011)

du hast mir ja schon erzählt das du internet über funk hast, aber du musst das nochmal nochmal erklären für alle hier am besten, was das ist und wo dein internet herkommt. Weil ich glaube hättest du dsl6k oder höher hättest du keine probleme.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (4. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe Internet via LTE von vodafone d.h. ich bekomme mein inet über funk auf eine vodafone b1000 box an dieser bin ich mit einem zweiten router von dlink mit meinem pc verbunden kann den pc aber auch direkt an die b1000 anschließen aber bringt auch nichts kp woran es liegen könnte


----------



## jack1991 (4. Oktober 2011)

hi,
kann es am Empfang liegen? Ein bekannter hatte sich vor ca 2 Monaten dieses Internet per Funk von Vodafone geholt (weiß jetzt nicht ob es auch das gleiche Model wie deins war)
Jedenfalls hatten die damit sehr schlechten Empfang, auch wenn das Gerät am Fenster stand. Wie sieht es denn mit normalem surfen im Internet bei dir aus. Konstante guter Empfang oder bricht der zwischen durch ab?
Wenn man ein Spiel zum ersten mal startet kommt so nen Fenster von der Firewall ob das Programm eine Internetverbindung aufbauen darf. Hier solltest du "ZULASSEN" anklicken.
Gucke doch einfach mal bei der Firewall unter den Regeln ob F12011 irgendwo gesperrt ist und damit keine Internetverbindung aufbaut.
Natürlich kann es au an den Ports für GFWL liegen, nur diese würden sich ja nicht einfach ändern kurz nach dem formatieren.

hier die ports für Games for Windows live:

Port forwarding must be enabled on the TCP port 80.
Port forwarding must be enabled on the UDP and TCP port 3074.
Port forwarding must be enabled on the UDP port 88
Port forwarding must be enabled on the UDP and TCP port 53
Port forwarding must be enabled on the TCP port 443


----------



## night (4. Oktober 2011)

wenns nicht geht würde ich mal behaupten das es an diesem internet funk ding liegt , mit "normalem" internet also dsl gäbe es da bestimmt keine probleme.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi also an der firwall darf kann es nicht liegen denn selbst mit abgeschalteter firewall egal ob software oder hardware firewall oder gar beides...also die internet verbindung selbst ist ganz ordentlich also keine abbrüche oder des gleichen, werde nacher wenn ich zuhause bin es nochmal Versuchen


----------



## night (4. Oktober 2011)

f1 2011 patch soll heute um 23 uhr kommen an einem weiteren patch wird bereits gearbeitet.


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (5. Oktober 2011)

JUHU Patch ist da.. und vorerst keine Probleme mehr.. habe festgestellt das ich online rennen nur dann sehen konnte wenn ic hdas game neu installiert habe... das ist jetzt mit dem patch zumindest bis jetzt noc hnicht der fall gewesen... auch wichtig, endlic hhabe ich rückspiegel die nichtmehr grau sind und es gibt endlich zuschauer auf den rängen  weiteres hab ich noch nicht herausgefunden!

lg
schmidtler


----------



## jack1991 (5. Oktober 2011)

wenn solche starken grafikbugs zuvor bei dir gab stimmt irgendwas nicht. denn der spiegel und die zuschauer waren schon vor dem patch da. hattest du im menu unter grafikeinstellung die zuschauer auf minimal gestellt?


----------



## Darth_Schmidtler (5. Oktober 2011)

jack1991 schrieb:


> wenn solche starken grafikbugs zuvor bei dir gab stimmt irgendwas nicht. denn der spiegel und die zuschauer waren schon vor dem patch da. hattest du im menu unter grafikeinstellung die zuschauer auf minimal gestellt?


 
Merkwürdig, hatte mich schon gewundert warum sich hier wegen der zuschauer und der rückspiegel beschwerd.. 

kann es evtl daran gelegen habe das ich die pegi version aus uk habe? Ich glaub version war 1.0.0.0.1.3.4 oder so

kann erst heut abend wieder testen ob der multiplayer geht oder nicht

Lg
schmidtler


----------



## night (5. Oktober 2011)

nein, die zuschauer und rückspiegel waren schon immer ordentlich, das kann man alles bei den grafikeinstellungen einstellen.

hier das hat jemand von codemasters geschrieben was der patch gebracht hat

No change list - it's lots of little tweaks (Safety Car Online, AI DRS use, Small Lap Time and Race Engineer tweaks etc.)


----------



## Own3r (5. Oktober 2011)

Na, da kommt schon jetzt der erste Patch von Codemasters. Das ist schon recht früh.


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. Oktober 2011)

Scheint ja auch wieder bei F1 2011 nen Setup Bug zu geben, hoffe die machen mit dem nächsten Patch was gegen


----------



## night (5. Oktober 2011)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Scheint ja auch wieder bei F1 2011 nen Setup Bug zu geben, hoffe die machen mit dem nächsten Patch was gegen



hoff ich auch.

@owner früh is das nicht die ps3 version hatte direkt 1 oder 3 tage später nach release diesen patch.


----------



## Own3r (5. Oktober 2011)

Früh für die Spiele allgemein von Codemasters.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Oktober 2011)

night schrieb:


> hoff ich auch.
> 
> @owner früh is das nicht die ps3 version hatte direkt 1 oder 3 tage später nach release diesen patch.




Hab mich schon gewundert wie einige auf solche Zeiten kommen, zb in Monaco. Da komm ich grad mal auf ne 1:10, aber erklärt auch viele Bestzeiten


----------



## night (6. Oktober 2011)

Wollte euch alle nochmal erinnern das diesen Sonntag um 20 uhr spa 100% gefahren wird ! wenn alle die kommen die letztes mal dabei waren würde ich mich sehr freuen! hoffe es kommen noch neue leute dazu! weil so ein schönes faires rennen findet man nicht jeden tag  wenn jeder kommen würde wären wir 8 leute rest wird natürlich wieder mit K.I gefüllt! es sei denn! wir sind 16 spieler ^^


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Oktober 2011)

So hab grad mal geschaut was der Bug bewirkt und das habe ich gefunden. Aber das gute ist, die Jungs arbeiten schon dran

Der Wagen verhält sich so, als würde er von Schienen geführt werden.

Ultra-viel Grip auf der Hinterachse – somit fast keine durchdrehenden Reifen möglich, erinnert an die Traktionskontrolle
Ultra-viel Grip auf der Vorderachse – Bremsen am oder teilweise nach dem 50m Schild möglich, extrem spontanes Einlenkverhalten, praktisch kein Untersteuern vorhanden
DRS und KERS können an Stellen eingesetzt werden, die normalerweise einen 100% Abflug nach sich ziehen würden. Bspw. mitten in einer Kurve.
Kombination aller Effekte – die Kurvengeschwindigkeit ist merklich höher, man kann früher rausbeschleunigen und später abbremsen.


----------



## Own3r (7. Oktober 2011)

Jop, den Bug kenne ich auch schon. Ich hoffe, dass die das schnell fixen.


----------



## Triniter (8. Oktober 2011)

Den DX11 Bug hab ich trotz Patch immer noch...
Mal sehen wann sie das in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Oktober 2011)

Was für einen DX11 Bug, hab da selber noch nichts gesehen?


----------



## Own3r (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke mal er hat das Problem, dass wenn man DX11 ausgewählt hat, das Spiel häufig abstürzt.


----------



## Triniter (8. Oktober 2011)

Exakt genau das. Unter Dx9 alles bestens, keine Abstürze und alles läuft gut, nur lädt sich das Spiel dort vor jedem Rennen einen Wolf. Klar damit kann man leben aber für was hab ich denn ne Dx11 Karte wenn man sie dann nicht nutzen kann


----------



## jack1991 (9. Oktober 2011)

hi, wollt nur bescheid geben das ich am rennen für sontag nicht teilnehmen werde.


----------



## night (10. Oktober 2011)

rennen wurd ja abgeblasen weil einfach zuwenige da waren schade -.- hoffe es klappt nächsten sonntag!


----------



## jack1991 (10. Oktober 2011)

hi, 
wir könnten ja mal eine online weltmeisterschaft fahren. sprich alle rennen mit 100%. und dann halt immer die punkte zusammenzählen. die termine würden wir vorher alle gestlegen. und wenn man mal nicht kann muss man halt bein nächsten rennen mehr anstrengen. was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Oktober 2011)

jack1991 schrieb:


> hi,
> wir könnten ja mal eine online weltmeisterschaft fahren. sprich alle rennen mit 100%. und dann halt immer die punkte zusammenzählen. die termine würden wir vorher alle gestlegen. und wenn man mal nicht kann muss man halt bein nächsten rennen mehr anstrengen. was haltet ihr davon??



Gute Idee,ich wäre sofort mit dabei und dann aber in der richtigen reihenfolge. Wie du schon sagst, wer nicht kann verliert halt Punkte. Dazu sollten die Rennen aber etwas früher stattfinden weil um 8 am Abend ist halt blöd wenn man am nächsten Morgen früh raus muß


----------



## puerto505 (10. Oktober 2011)

Trotz der vielen Bugs und Probleme im Moment.....
Wer Interesse an einem längerfristigen Fahrengagement hat, ein fairer und vernünftiger Fahrer (kein Crash-Kid) ist, nett und locker drauf, kann gern bei uns auf die HP schaun
Wir fahren auch komplette Ligen mit möglichst komplettem Fahrerfeld, daher längerfristig gesehen das ganze

www.formel1-racer.de

TS ist vorhanden, einfach reinkommen und dann schaun wir weiter
(Ansprechpartner F1R Puerto/ F1R Northy/ F1R Serkan etc... F1R Lupo ist unser Server-HP Admin)

Gruß, puerto


----------



## DarkAngelAkasiro (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute.

Ist man hier richtig, das man auch Probleme posten kann?
Ich hab wie in F1 2010 das gleiche Problem, WENN das Game startet, es oft (auch mit dem 1.1.0 Patch) nach Boxenstopp und neues Rennen, mir die Exe beendet wird und ich wieder das von vorne oder das Spiel neustarten muss, damit ich weiter spielen kann.

Auf der Windows 7 Home Partition wo F1 2010 drauf ist, kann ich das Spiel nicht starten, da stürzt die Exe gleich ab, auf einer anderen 7er Partition (wo F1 2010 nicht drauf ist), startet es mit dem aber wie in 2010 oben besagten Problem. Haben die das überhaupt verbessert? Für 2010 sollte ja noch ein Patch kommen, auf dem warten wir ja heute noch


----------



## KornDonat (11. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn ihr noch mal so ein Event starten solltet mach ich auch mit, bin allerdings nicht gerade der beste Fahrer 
Aber dabei sein ist alles


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Oktober 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr noch mal so ein Event starten solltet mach ich auch mit, bin allerdings nicht gerade der beste Fahrer
> Aber dabei sein ist alles



Mußt ja auch net der beste sein, lieber fair fahren und am Ende ankommen ich fahr ja auch nicht vorne mit


----------



## night (12. Oktober 2011)

Also leute das event für Sonntag spa 100% muss ich wohl abblasen da meine grafikkarte kaputt ist, ich hab sie eingeschickt wird wohl oder übel 4 wochen dauern -.- dannach starte ich die events wieder!


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. Oktober 2011)

@night

Und gibts schon was neues von deiner Graka?


@all

Wir können ja auch so noch Rennen Fahren, solange es noch Leute gibt die Lust haben.


----------



## night (23. Oktober 2011)

na gibt nix neues :/ ich schätz mal wenn es gut läuft dauert es noch 1 woche wenn nicht 2 wochen.

so meine graka is wieder da , anscheinend funzt alles!


----------



## andreas84 (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin von 2010 auf 2011 umgestiegen und habe ein paar Fragen:

1. Habe jetzt das erste Rennen hinter mir. Am Renntag konnte ich in der Box (direkt vor dem Rennen) kein Schnell Setup mehr anwählen! Bug/normal?
2. Wie fordere ich einen Boxenstop an?
3. Wie sehe ich welche Version drauf ist? Habe von DVD installiert und noch nichts vom ersten Patch gesehen...

Ansonsten ist das Spiel schon sehr anders als 2010:
-Die Curp`s (wie schreibt man das?) sind flach und griffig
-Das Fahrverhalten ist sehr direkt und wirkt dadurch unnatürlich
-Die Grafik sieht auch nicht mehr so natürlich aus, die Farben zu grell

Vieleicht ist es einfach eine Gewohnheitssache...

Bin aber trotzdem auch Eure Meinungen gespannt!


EDIT:

Bei der F1_2011.EXE steht in den Eigenschaften: Dateiversion: 1.0.0.0 / Produktversion: 1.0.0.0
Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, winlive lädt den Patch automatisch?!


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. Oktober 2011)

So gehe ich mal Punkt für Punkt durch, also

1. soweit ich weiß geht das auch noch vor dem Rennen
2.einfach in die Box fahren, die kommen sofort aus der Box wenn du rein fährst
3.Bei mir gings durch Steam automatisch aber kannst ja auch manuell machen


----------



## andreas84 (29. Oktober 2011)

1. Ja, ab dem zweiten Rennen ging es
2. Ja, geht auch 
3. Habs manuell drauf machen müssen...

Ansonsten lebe ich mich gerade ein. Es ist anders als 2010.
DRS ist geil, KERS ging bei mir nur im ersten rennen!?

Mit HRT auf Profi ist es recht schwer auf schnellen Strecken mitzuhalten, für mich...
und gestern habe ich einen Mechaniker aus der nachbar Box überfahren


----------



## maxscmitz (2. November 2011)

gibt es eig. schon eine lösung von dem autosave bug(f1 2011 executable funktioniert nicht mehr)?


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2011)

Dernächste Patch soll nächste Woche erscheinen. Folgende Sachen wurden verbessert/hinzugefügt:
*
Neue Features:* 
 - in der Online-Lobby gibt es jetzt für jeden Spieler eine Farbleiste, welche mit den Farben rot,
 gelb und grün die erwartete Verbindungsqualität im anschließenden Rennen anzeigt
 - für schwache Systeme wird jetzt mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung gestellt. Das kann zur Folge haben, dass der Voice
 Chat bei diesem Spieler nicht mehr optimal funktioniert, wird aber auf jedenfall die Verbindungsqualität verbessern.

*Strategie und Setup:*

 - der 11-11 Federn Bug wurde behoben (dieser Bug wurde von der RRC entdeckt)
 - die vorgeschlagenen Rennstrategien, welche nur die gleichen Reifenmischungen einplanten, wurden ersetzt
 - die Häufigkeit der Reifenplatzer wurde reduziert
 - die Logik des Renningenieurs wurde verbessert

*Künstliche Intelligenz:*

 - das Problem, dass die KI zu lange auf den Intermeds fuhr, wurde gefixt
 - im Regen ist die KI nicht mehr so unrealistisch schnell
 - die KI wechselt in einem trockenen Online-Rennen nicht mehr zu oft die Reifen
 - die Leistung der KI wurde auf einigen Kursen verbessert/abgerundet

*Coop-Meisterschaft:*

 - das Spiel zerstört nun keine Savegames mehr, wenn man lange Rennwochenenden fährt
 - die Schwierigkeit springt nun nicht mehr zurück auf "Amateur", obwohl man "Legende" gewählt hat
 - die Reifenmischungen aus den Trainings werden nun immer korrekt mit zum Rennen übertragen
 - die Strafen die man im Training erhält gelten nun auch im Quali/Rennen
 - überrundete KI-Fahrer tauchen jetzt nicht mehr mitten im Endergebnis auf

*Online-Modus:*

 - das Qualifying wird jetzt nur noch abgebrochen, wenn alle Fahrer dafür stimmen
 - das Strafensystem wurde überarbeitet 
 - der Counter bei "schnellen Rennen" wurde auf 60 Sekunden aufgestockt und startet ab jetzt
 nicht mehr von Neuem, wenn ein Spieler die Lobby betritt

*Grafik und Performance:*

 - die Framerate der PS3 wurde verbessert
 - am PC und an der XBOX360 wurde einige Verbesserungen vorgenommen, um die
 Framerate zu erhöhen und das Ruckeln zu reduzieren
 - auf allen Plattformen wurde kleine Grafikverbesserungen vorgenommen
 - die Stabilität auf allen Plattformen wurde durch einige Veränderungen verbessert

*PC-Spezifisch:*

 - die DX11 Funktionalität wurde verbessert
 - die Möglichkeit den Grip zu erhöhen wurde entfernt (dieser Bug wurde von der RRC entdeckt)

*Sonstiges:*

 - es werden nun keine Sessions mehr übersprungen, wenn man die aktuelle Session beenden will
 - die Reifenmischungen des Korea GP wurden angepasst
 - das "On the Bounce" Achievement wird nun zur korrekten Zeit vergeben
 - ab jetzt bekommt nur der Fahrer der schnellsten Runde die Bonus-XP, nicht mehr alle Fahrer
 - der Helm und die Hände des Fahrer erscheinen jetzt nicht mehr zu spät, wenn man die Kamera Perspektive wechselt


----------



## maxscmitz (2. November 2011)

hört sich ja ganz gut an. aber bezieht sich "das Spiel zerstört nun keine Savegames mehr, wenn man lange Rennwochenenden fährt" auch auf den karriere modus?
öfters wenn ich fahre (z.B.in die box) kommt die fehlermeldung. dann repariere ich das savegame wieder und hab gut 15min ruhe.aber wird da der fehler auch behoben(ist ja ein langes rennwochenende,aber halt nicht im grand prix, sondern im karriere mode)?


----------



## night (4. November 2011)

So Leute es ist wieder soweit, diesen Sonntag 20 uhr 100% SPA mit quali wer mitmachen will mir eine pm schreiben am besten mit dem steamname oder wenn ihr kein steam habt mit dem GFWL name. Die leute wo ich schon hab die hab ich schon XD wir schreiben dann in steam^^


----------



## maxscmitz (4. November 2011)

würd gern mitmachen,aber da codemasters das wahrscheinlich"verbuggteste" game des jahres 2011 rausgebracht hat,kann ich leider nicht mitmachen(savegame-bug  )


----------



## Jack ONeill (4. November 2011)

Bin wie immer mit dabei der Rest kann man ja über Steam oder GFWL klären


----------



## night (4. November 2011)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> würd gern mitmachen,aber da codemasters das wahrscheinlich"verbuggteste" game des jahres 2011 rausgebracht hat,kann ich leider nicht mitmachen(savegame-bug  )


 
du kannst den savegame bug fixen musst nur eine datei umbenennen im savegame ordner dann läuft das spiel wieder, wusstest du das noch nicht?


----------



## maxscmitz (4. November 2011)

@night. doch das wusste ich,aber ne halbe stunde später ist's dann wieder schrott. aber heute ist ja (eine art ) ein patch rausgekommen der das fixt.  ps: sepang 1:35:375.


----------



## KornDonat (5. November 2011)

Also ich würde mit machen müsste aber vorher die Uhrzeit wissen


----------



## night (5. November 2011)

KornDonat schrieb:


> Also ich würde mit machen müsste aber vorher die Uhrzeit wissen


 
Die Uhrzeit hab ich doch geschrieben 20 uhr ^^


----------



## KornDonat (5. November 2011)

Oh hab ich wohl übersehen ^^ 

Muss ich mir noch mal überlegen meinen Acc kannste dir ja trotzdem mal notieren: KornDonat bei GFWL.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. November 2011)

Und steht schon ne Zahl fest wer heute Abend alles dabei ist


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. November 2011)

Tja ich würde mal sagen das wars dann mit dem Rennen für heute, wäre aber auch nicht schlecht gewesen wenn sich mal einer gemeldet hätte


----------



## night (6. November 2011)

sry, dachte um 20 uhr geht klar aber ich hab halt keine zeit gehabt und konnte so auch noch nicht das event abblasen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. November 2011)

night schrieb:


> sry, dachte um 20 uhr geht klar aber ich hab halt keine zeit gehabt und konnte so auch noch nicht das event abblasen.



Wir leben ja alle noch und ist auch nicht gleich nen Weltuntergang der kommt erst 2012


----------



## night (7. November 2011)

Ihr mit eurem Weltuntergang 2012, da geht nix unter, das einzigste was untergegangen ist, ist die Titanic.


----------



## night (13. November 2011)

so leute heute klappts aber 20 uhr 100% spa mit quali alles wie im rl halt! wer dabei ist schreiben! und steam addy oder gfwl her!


----------



## Own3r (21. November 2011)

So, heute ist es so weit und der zweite Patch für F1 2011 erscheint. Die finalen Release Notes findet ihr im Startpost.


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. November 2011)

Und endlich ist der 11/11 Setup bug Geschichte, wurde aber auch Zeit da genug Leute damit online unterwegs waren


----------



## Own3r (22. November 2011)

Komischerweise konnte ich im Rennen von Singapur (20%) dauerhaft mit Gemischeinstellung "Fett" fahren, ohne das ich wirklich Benzin verbraucht habe, da ich am Ende noch zwei Runden Reserve hatte. Benzinsimulation war natürlich an.


----------



## puerto505 (22. November 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht mal richtig zum Testen gekommen.
Seit dem Patch hab ich extremste FPS-Einbrüche, meine GTX580 schafft auf "Hoch" nicht mal mehr VSync mit 43-47FPS bei 99%Auslastung mit 1680x1050!?

War da nicht von Leistungs*steigerung* die Rede?

WTF CM?


----------



## Jack ONeill (22. November 2011)

Also ich hab noch bei Full HD alles auf sehr hoch und das mit ner GTX 570. Bei mir läufts soweit Rund, nur kommt mir das so vor als wäre das jetzt noch einfacher gegen die KI auf Legende


----------



## Stephi2702 (23. November 2011)

Spiel hängt sich beim Box verlassen auf. Die Hand kommt noch  um das Display vom Auto zu nehmen dann friert das Spiel ein.
Das nach dem neuesten Patch. Hat hier jemand eine Idee Lösung. ich könnte gerade 
Bisher funzte das Spiel immer.


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch schon den Erfolg 10 Online freigeschaltet?
Ich habe jetzt schon 14 Rennsiege online und habe ihn noch nicht bekommen.


----------



## BK_90 (23. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Bin jetzt beim Rennen in Singapur angekommen, bis hier hin ging alles problemlos.

Nun ist es so, dass wenn ich das Spiel starte, es nach dem Anmelden bei GFWL abstürzt und das jedesmal.

Wenn ich bei Windows einen neuen Benutzer anlege und von dem aus das Spiel starte, tritt der Fehler nicht auf, allerdings ist ja dann mein Spielfortschritt weg.

Es ist jetzt schon das 2. mal das dies vorkommt, beim ersten mal kam ich ungefähr bis Spa-Francochamps.

Woran kann das liegen? Was kann ich tun?

Danke!

Gruß BK_90


----------



## JuCar (27. November 2011)

Stephi2702 schrieb:


> Spiel hängt sich beim Box verlassen auf. Die Hand kommt noch um das Display vom Auto zu nehmen dann friert das Spiel ein.
> Das nach dem neuesten Patch. Hat hier jemand eine Idee Lösung. ich könnte gerade
> Bisher funzte das Spiel immer.



Moin,
genau damit kämpfe ich auch. Beim Training passiert's, also komplett abschießen und direkt zur Quali gehen, vielen Dank auch.



Stephi2702 schrieb:


> Spiel hängt sich beim Box verlassen auf. Die Hand kommt noch um das Display vom Auto zu nehmen dann friert das Spiel ein.
> Das nach dem neuesten Patch. Hat hier jemand eine Idee Lösung. ich könnte gerade
> Bisher funzte das Spiel immer.


 Moin,
genau damit kämpfe ich auch. Beim Training passiert's, also komplett abschießen und direkt zur Quali gehen, vielen Dank auch.​


----------



## Crusher90 (1. Dezember 2011)

So hab mich gerade extra hier angemeldet, weil ich eine Lösung für den freeze beim verlassen der Box gefunden habe, hier der Link ( ist von codemasters, anleitung steht dabei, ist halt auf english )

[PC] PC - Can't Drive Out of Garage Fix - Codemasters Forums

gleich die download datei holen und dort einfügen wos hingehört, bei mir hats geklappt, zum glück^^

Grüße und wieder viel spass mit F1


----------



## JuCar (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
supi gut, hat bei mir auch geklappt!!! Endlich macht es wieder Laune. Vielen Dank.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das Problem mit dem Boxenausfahrt-Bug bei F1 2010 und nicht bei F1 2011! Mir wurde die hier genannte Lösung vorgeschlagen. Funktioniert aber nicht!


----------



## Alistair (9. Dezember 2011)

BK_90 schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt schon das 2. mal das dies vorkommt, beim ersten mal kam ich ungefähr bis Spa-Francochamps.



Tja, ich habe das gleiche Problem. Spiel hängt sich nach dem Anmelden bei GFWL auf, beim Prüfen der Speichergeräte, der Sound hängt und auf dem Desktop erscheint die Fehlermeldung, dass das Spiel nicht mehr funktioniert. Wenn ich es schließe, dann hängt der Sound weiterhin, und es hilft nur noch ein Neustart des Rechners.

Ich hatte bisher auch keine Probleme, und nach dem zweiten Patch konnte ich ein paar Rennen in der Karriere ohne Probleme bestreiten, und dann kam kein Autosave mehr zwischen den Trainings, dem Qualifying und dem Rennen in Belgien. Das hat mich bereits etwas nachdenklich gemacht, nach dem Beenden des Rennens in Belgien habe ich das Spiel neu gestartet, und seitdem kommt immer der Fehler.

Das ist sehr schade, weil das Spiel wirklich super ist und die Karriere wirklich Spaß macht. Ich nehme an, dass es sich bei dem Problem um den Savegame-Bug handelt. Codemasters muss unbedingt einen dritten Patch rausbringen und dieses Problem ein für alle Mal aus der Welt schaffen. Ich hoffe, dass das Savegame dann wieder in Ordnung ist, aber eine neue Karriere könnte ich auch gerne starten, Hauptsache, das Spiel funktioniert dann einwandfrei.

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Stahlinick (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich HASSE Codemasters! Dirt 3 war schon so ein "Beta-Spiel" und bei F1 2011 genauso. Die machen die Spiele einfach dass sie so halbwegs gehen und verlangen so viel Geld dafür


----------



## Schiwago (25. Dezember 2011)

Wieso tut ihr euch dieses Müllgame überhaupt an...?

Codemasters hats jetzt schon zum weiten mal verkackt.

Schaut euch mal rFactor mit ENB und F1 RFT 2011 an, wer sowas auch nur einmal gespielt hat tut sich doch kein Codemasters F1 mehr an. 

Bei letzterem hast wenigstens ein realistisches Fahrgefühl, hochdetaillierte Autos und vorallem die ORIGINAL TV-Anzeigen (Drehzahlmesser, Ganganzeige, G-Meter usw.).

Alleine das Handling in F1 2011 ist ein graus.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ruhig, du brauchst hier nicht zu flamen. 
Das Spiel kann man nicht mit rFactor vergleichen und ich denke, dass das auch die Entwickler nicht wollen. 

F1 2011 ist wesentlich besser als sein Vorgänger und bietet so eine gute Mischung zwischen Acarde und Simulation.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Dezember 2011)

finde das Handling der Auto bei F1 2010 auch viel besser war einfacher zu fahren mit geviel es jedenfalls besser

hoffe Forza Motorsport 4 kommt bald mal auf PC das empfinde ich bis jetzt als bestes Rennspiel


----------



## Schiwago (26. Dezember 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Das Spiel kann man nicht mit rFactor vergleichen und ich denke


 
Natürlich nicht, da rFactor durchgehend besser und überlegener ist. Alleine schon durch die tausende guter Mods querbeet.

Wer freiwillig F1 2011 spielt hat entweder keinen PC oder hat noch nie was von einem gemoddeten rFactor gehört. Für unter 14-jährige mag F1 2011 ok sein (da es out of the box ein F1-Spiel ist), für den Rest eher nicht.

F1 2011 und Simulation? Träum weiter, dieses Handling ist einfach absolut lachhaft.

@ Schumi: Schau mal über den Mainstream-Tellerrand und google nach "Project Cars", "rFactor 2" und vorallem "Assetto Corse"!!!

Da braucht niemand ernsthaft ein konsolenlimitiertes durchschnitts Furza 4 oder Gt5 auf dem PC.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2011)

Schiwago schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, da rFactor durchgehend besser und überlegener ist. Alleine schon durch die tausende guter Mods querbeet.



Man sollte die Standardversion vergleichen, somit ist F1 2011 ein reines F1 Spiel, welches in Grafik und Atmosphäre deutlich bessere als rFactor ist. (Klar, rFactor ist älter und hat somit keine Chance gegen F1 2011.)



> F1 2011 und Simulation? Träum weiter, dieses Handling ist einfach absolut lachhaft.


Das habe ich auch nicht gesagt, dass es sich bei F1 2011 um eine Simulation handelt. Es ist aber das beste F1 Spiel für den PC (out of the box), was Acarde und Simulation _verbindet_.

Project Cars ist sicherlich ein Lichtblick in Sachen Simulation am PC.


----------



## Jacko (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe keinen Sound mehr bei F1 2011!
Ich wollte seit längerer zeit mal wieder auf die Strecke, starte das Spiel, alles ganz normal, nur ich höre 
keinen einzigen Ton mehr!
Ich habe schon viel probiert um es in den Griff zubekommen!(verschiedene Audiotreiber(Realtek), Neuinstallation des Spiels, meine
Lautsprecher und Audiogeräte überprüft, von Rapture auf Software umgestellt, alles hilft nix!
Wie gesagt hatte ich noch nie Soundprobleme bei F1 2011!
In allen anderen Spielen habe ich aber Sound!

Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte!?

Gruß Jacko!

Edit: (Win 7 64bit, i7 2600k, Gigabyte UD4-B3,GTX 570), falls es jemand wissen möchte!


----------



## Own3r (30. Januar 2012)

Lösche mal die Config-Datei. Du findest sie unter Dokumente/MyGames/F1 2011.


----------



## Jacko (30. Januar 2012)

Das ging leider auch nicht!
Ich hab mal F1 2010 noch installiert, da habe ich auch keinen Ton, in allen anderen Spielen aber schon!
Das ist schon sehr komisch, vor 7 Wochen lief alles noch wunderbar!

Mir gehen aber langsam die Ideen aus!

EDIT: Ich hab Win 7 neuinstalliert! Problem gelöst, war zwar nicht nach meinem Wunsch, aber jetzt hab ich wieder Sound!


----------



## batmaan (3. Februar 2012)

kann mir jemand anfängertipps geben? Bin ne totale niete


----------



## marcus022 (5. März 2012)

entschuldige etwas spät meine Antwort. Ja was willst du "hören". Erstmal wäre für mich interessant zu wissen was du zum spielen benutzt, Controller, ich hoffe ja nicht Tastatur ^^ oder sogar ein Lenkrad (was ich fast ausschließe). Gewöhne dir am besten das fahren ohne Lenk- oder Bremshilfe an. Am Anfang kannst du natürlich Hilfen wie Traktion, ABS und Ideallinie nutzen. Ich mein deine Frage ist jetzt schon über einen Monat her, wie lief es denn ?

edit:  mit den Setups helfe ich jedem auch gern weiter


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

Hi,

danke für eine Antwort. Ich spiele mit einem xbox controller. Die idealline brauche ich immernoch. Bei den Setups weiß ich nicht, was man da verändern kann
Und joa, nach ein monat kann ich sagen, dass ich nicht besonders gut bin


----------



## marcus022 (6. März 2012)

Okay. Mach dir nichts draus, mit etwas Übung kriegen wir das schon hin.  Lass die Ideallinie ruhig an. Ich kenne sehr gute Fahrer die teils auch  noch damit fahren, zumindest in den Trainings/Zeitfahrten. Der  Controller muss reichen obwohl ich ein Lenkrad empfehlen muss (einmal  Lenkrad nie wieder ohne). Am besten du gehst (im Hauptmenü) auf  TESTGELÄNDE--ZEITFAHREN und suchst dir dort deine Strecke aus. Im Modus  Zeitfahren fährst du ohne Benzin- und Reifensimulation. Das heisst immer  maximaler Grip und ein leichtes Auto. Hat den Vorteil Runde für Runde  ans Limit gehen zu können. Der Nachteil ist allerdings das man dazu  neigt sich an den perfekten Grip und das leichte Auto zu gewöhnen. Bei  anschließender fahrt im Karriere/Online Modus kann das Dreher und  Besuche Abseits der Strecke bedeuten. Also Vorsicht ^^
Ich habe beim Vorgänger 2010 den Karriere Modus zum Üben benutzt bevor  ich mich ins Onlinegetümmel gewagt habe. Wenn du dich wirklich  verbessern willst kann ich dir nur raten üben, üben...
Zu den Setups. Bei welchem Grand Prix bist du denn ?


----------



## batmaan (6. März 2012)

Online spiele ich nicht, das ist mir zu blöd. Ich habe im ersten Monat nur einzelne Grandprix gefahren. Bin immer auf Platz 8,7 ( Nur montecarlo und die andere einfache ). Wollte erst üben, bis ich eine Karriere starte. Muss man das Setup für jede Strecke ständig änderm?


----------



## marcus022 (6. März 2012)

Nein musst du nicht. Du kannst auch ein Schnellsetup wählen


----------



## night (15. April 2012)

heute jemand kurzfrisitg lust bis um 20 uhr habt ihr zeit euch zu melden für 100% monza fahrzeuge gleichranging jeder hat die gleichen chancen regeln usw. realistisch nur flaggen wird auf reduziert gestellt.


EDIT:
So da keiner mehr kurzfristig sich gemeldet hat werde ich jetzt für nächsten sonntag 100% shanghai ankündigen gefahren wird so um 19 oder 20 uhr schreibt in den thread rein holt eure freunde ran wir können bis zu 16 leute online heizen also haut rein, meldet euch bei mir im thread schreibt eure addy von winlive rein oder priv nachricht wie ihr wollt.

Unsere Video Ansage an euch! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjRCquYa22k


----------



## marcus022 (21. April 2012)

Habe den Thread hier länger nicht verfolgt. 

Sonntag 19 Uhr fahre ich in meiner Liga (Istanbul). Wir können aber gerne mal ein Rennen organisieren. Wir fahren ohne jegliche Hilfen. 

Flaggen sollten aber auf "Realistisch" gestellt sein.


----------



## night (21. April 2012)

was für eine liga is das? bestehe da vllt die möglichkeit das ich mit meinen leuten da mitmachen kann und wir so alle zusammen fahren oder geht das nicht?

EDIT: achja wir fahren doch schon um 18:30 Sonntags


----------



## marcus022 (21. April 2012)

Grüß dich

Unsere Liga ist voll besetzt. Aber wir können ja trotzdem einen Termin ausmachen. Die meisten aus der Liga sind dann wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht dabei, also maximal 4-5 von uns. 

Hier mal der Link  Feeder League


----------

